# Problema con amplificador de 4 canales



## ninjaman (Sep 27, 2015)

Hola que tal, soy nuevo por aqui. espero no sea una molestia.
Expongo el problema, hace poco compre de segunda mano un amplificador:
eclipse 36401 de 4 canales, no se de amplificadores, pero da un sonido bueno, he leido que esa marca es aceptable, por eso lo compre, pero no tiene garantia... se nota que el vendedor lo tuvo mucho tiempo arrumbado.
Lo compre en $1000 mexicanos o el equivalente a 65 dolares masomenos, lo pague caro?
Si lo pongo en 2 canales, osea estereo, lo que hace es que el canal 1(izquierdo) se le va la señal o se apaga, el otro canal funciona perfecto.
Para que el canal 1 reviva tengo que poner el gain por los valores maximos y jugar con el potenciometro entre esos valores subir y bajar, hasta que el canal "revive" eso si da el susto, porque reacciona solo con el gain muy alto, pero esto me dura unos 5 minutos y yo sin tocar nada el canal vuelve a "dormir" y tengo que ir a subirle todo el gain y medio moverle hasta que tira el sonidazo y ya agarrando le puedo bajar al volumen que yo quiera, pero a los 5 o 10 minutos lo mismo y lo mismo...
Ya he comprobado y los parlantes estan bien.
De momento lo estoy alimentando con una fuente de pc que de 19amp. tampoco le subo mucho, ya que es para mi cuarto y no me gusta molestar con escandalo.
He probado el resto de canales y todos van perfecto, el unico que me da problemas es el canal 1.
Segun estos sintomas habra alguna pista de lo que puede ser? suena de gravedad? vale la pena invertir esfuerzo en ese ampli? o es hora de jubilarlo a pesar de que llevo 1 semana con el... ?  es el primero que tengo.

Alguna ayuda?

pongo una foto de como esta por dentro, yo lo veo conservado sin corrosion, pero la verdad no soy nada experto en esto. 



gracias.


----------



## naxito (Sep 27, 2015)

Es idea mia o esos filtros estan que explotan, los condensadores mas grandes que se ven en la foto


----------



## ElectroWero (Sep 27, 2015)

Son tantas cosas a revisar, condensadores principalmente, soldadura fria, puede ser un problema en la etapa preamplificadora, no es nada grabre, pueder ser un transistor, un diode en corto o una resistencia abierta en el Pre.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 27, 2015)

Prueba cambiar el potenciómetro que te hace falso-contacto, con el que juegas para que arranque


----------



## juanma2468 (Sep 27, 2015)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Prueba cambiar el potenciómetro que te hace falso-contacto, con el que juegas para que arranque


Pienso igual que el, es probable que sea el pote del gain haciendo falso contacto. Los potes de carbon con el tiempo se les va barriendo la pista y genera ese tipo de problemas. Si reemplazando ese elemento el problema persiste seguiremos dando lugares donde seguir buscando.


----------



## ninjaman (Sep 27, 2015)

Hola que tal, muchas gracias por la ayuda, entonces me pondre a revisar reemplazo para el potenciometro.
otra cosa, me puse a desmontar completamente el amplificador, y por la parte de abajo, sorpresa... (adjunto imagen) 


Es que por arriba se le veia "normal" pero por debajo es... bueno ya ven la imagen, es oxido por todos lados, de momento no tengo limpiador, la estoy limpiando poco a poco con aguarras y una brochita, en cuanto comence a limpiar comenzaba a burbujear el aguarras por alguna razon, pero esta quedando bien aparentemente, este oxido podria ser causa de la averia? 
tambien noto que por los bordes de los potenciometros comienza a hacerse oxido, y justamente veo que el que me da problemas como que se siente que lija o raspa cuando lo giro, los demas van muy suaves.
Lo que me alarma un poco mas ahora viendo es el oxido, se dice que es como el "cancer" de las placas, me pregunto si con algun producto puedo quitar residuos de este? nunca he usado el llamado limpiacontactos, muchos recomiendan desengrasante, alcohol isopropilico etc etc, me serviria alguno en este caso en particular?

muchas gracias y saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 27, 2015)

Por ahí anduvo el agua 


WD40 + cepillado intenso con cepillo de dientes
Enjuague con alcohol isopropílico


Ninguno de los productos afecta al impreso o los componentes, así que el cepillado puede ser *"Vehemente/Intenso" *


----------



## ninjaman (Sep 27, 2015)

Hola, gracias por el apoyo, yo tambien me quede con la misma cara, creeme que la fotografia se ve generosa por lo del flash, en persona se veia peor.
Una pregunta el wd40 lo aplico unicamente por la parte de abajo donde esta todo el oxido y suciedad o tambien por la parte de arriba donde estan todos los componentes ya de paso? 
tambien noto que donde estan los transistores atornillados al heasink hay una especie de pasta o crema, me imagino que sera pasta termica o algo asi, deberia reemplazarla? tengo artic silver 5 que uso para procesadores de pc y consolas, pero como es conductor no se si es recomendable aplicarlo aqui tambien? o dejo la que ya trae?

tambien me imagino que los potenciometros tendran suciedad, a ellos les deberia aplicar tambien el wd40? o solo a la placa y los dejo como estan solo cambiando el que da problemas del gain?

saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 27, 2015)

Solo limpia la parte inferior, que es la parte afectada por el óxido.

*NO* reemplaces la grasa siliconada. primero repara la falla.


----------



## ninjaman (Sep 27, 2015)

Vale, entonces hare como me dices, lo bueno que es domingo, puedo ir al home depot por el wd 40 y ya cuento como quedo.

saludos.


----------



## juanma2468 (Sep 27, 2015)

Quizas debas repasar alguna soldadura si es que hay alguna que este quebrada. Nunca viene de mas hacer una repasada a todas las soldaduras, ya que a veces es dificil encontrar una soldadura quebrada, puede ser un fisura muy pequeña e imperceptible a la vista.


----------



## ninjaman (Sep 28, 2015)

Hola, gracias por las recomendaciones, ya he limpiado todo el oxido por debajo, quedo muy bien.
el wd40 no lo use con ningun potenciometro o switch, lo use exclusivamente para la parte de abajo y ya. entonces procedi a montar todo de nuevo a ver si habia alguna diferencia, y sigue habiendo el mismo problema, ahora el canal 1 dura mas, y ya no se apaga por completo, pero si se baja el volumen considerablemente con respecto al otro entonces esta en lo mismo.
Cambiare el potenciometro, pero no tengo claro exactamente que potenciometro pedir, ya que este es uno de 6 patas, seria un doble? ya que controla con el mismo pote el canal 1 y 2.
y justo a la mitad del recorrido hay un tope, como se llama ese tope?
(pongo una imagen del pote)
dice 10   104A   8f
Lo unico que le entiendo es el 104A, querra decir que es de 10k? y el A que es de audio por lo tanto es logaritmico? no lo tengo tan claro.
los otros valores no se que querran decir.
Vale cualquier marca de pote que compre? o se ve mermada la calidad de audio dependiendo si es un pote barato?
Tambien comentar que hace rato cuando paso lo del bajon de volumen del canal 1 lo que hice fue ir al potenciometro de "HPF" y nisiquiera lo gire... somaente apenas hice contacto con el desarmardor con el, cosa de nada nada de tacto y el volumen volvio a la normalidad....  osea nisiquiera toque el de gain ni nada, entonces 
nota: esa vez como mencione no tuve que tocar el gain, y a parte el volumen estaba en medio/bajo, osea que no era necesario el gain a maximo para recuperar el audio del canal 1.
Tambien a parte hay un interruptor para elegir si quiero "HPF,LPF,through"  resulta que si lo muevo siempre en HPF y through tengo que hacer un poco de juego para que suene el canal 1...
osea que como que de todos lados hay complot para el canal 1? 

gracias por leer, saludos.


----------



## Bleny (Sep 28, 2015)

Los potenciómetros son de 100 K , revisa las pista de los potenciómetros que no estén rotas y que a lo mejor hace contacto al tocarlo,y mira tambien si hay algún transistor que se caliente mas que otro


----------



## ninjaman (Sep 29, 2015)

Gracias, mañana me dirijo a una casa de electronica por el potenciometro, estoy revisando las pistas de los potes y estan bien, lo que si veo en las latas de su carcasa como que tienen oxido por dentro, tambien los switches selectores "2ch - 4ch"  y el "HPF-LPF-Through", quizas me toque cambiar todo  :s
Una pregunta, cualquier pote de 100k me vale, me refiero a la marca claro, no se si compro uno generico en una casa de electronica me afecte a la calidad de audio original que deberia tener el amplificador, eso es precisamente lo que no quisiera, ya que lo compre porque se habla masomenos bien de la calidad del amplificador, y si meto alguna pieza generica igual y termine quitandole calidad al audio, esa es mi duda, en potenciometros hay que buscar marcas o cualquiera vale igual para lo mismo?
he estado leyendo de guitarristas que reemplazan potenciometros y son muy selectivos con las marcas etc porque segun les puede cambiar la calidad, no se si en amplificadores es igual?

gracias


----------



## Bleny (Sep 29, 2015)

Tiene de ser muy malo para que afecte a la calidad, pero también puedes comprobar que funcionen bien el que tiene a hora antes de cambiarlo, ya que el fallo no esta claro que sea eso, he visto un condensador que me recuerdan a los que se sobre calientan y se encoje el plástico mira como esta este condensador


----------



## ninjaman (Sep 29, 2015)

cierto, ese capacitor se ve mal, cuando abri la placa no vi ningun liquido o señal de derrame, pero si se nota el plastico encogido, lo cambiare.
Vi los demas capacitores y no tienen el plastico encogido ni estan hinchados.
como habia comentado primero el problema se me solucionaba subiendo el gain a maximo, y hace rato con solo hacer tacto en el potenciometro de HPF volvio a la normalidad, sera tambien que todos los potes estaran muy sucios? y con el switch de HPF-LPF al hacer juego se apaga o no el mismo canal.
vaya que parecen ser varias cosas, pero ese capacitor seguro lo cambio, de ser posible los cambio todos, los que me sean posibles porque algunos estan los puntos muy cerca de otras cosas y quizas hasta lo deje peor jaja.


a este te refieres verdad?

-------------------
Edit: por cierto mañana que pase a la casa de electronica, pienso limpiar los demas potes y los switches a parte de comprar el repuesto. Hay un liquido que venden que se llama limpia contactos 3 en 1, y venden alcohol isopropilico tambien, entonces cual me vendria mejor? ya que con el 3 en 1 me puedo comprar 1 litro o mas de isopropilico.


saludos.


----------



## Bleny (Sep 29, 2015)

Lo malo de esos potenciómetros es que están muy cerrados no se si le hará mucho lo que le eches,pero por intentarlo, si ese condesado me refería tiene muy mal pinta de a ver estado muy cerca de esa resistencia calentándose


----------



## ninjaman (Sep 29, 2015)

Hola si estan muy cerrados, veras hoy recorri todas las tiendas de electronica que conozco aqui buscando el pote que necesito pero no lo encontre, solo encontre uno similar, lo compre, es doble, de 100k, pero es lineal y el del amplo es logaritmico a parte mide como 3 veces lo que el original que necesito, las patitas no embonan ni de broma...
el capacitor si lo tengo ya, esta noche lo sustituyo.
hay algo que pueda hacer en caso de no encontrar el potenciometro adecuado? 

saludos.
---------------
Listo, he cambiado los capacitores, es que eran 2 en serie (25v 22uf) pero como no encontre ese mismo puse 2 de (50v 22uf), no habra problema o si?


----------



## Bleny (Sep 30, 2015)

Condensadores no pasa nada mientras sea de mismo valor de uF , lo de si es lineal o logarítmico no se si afectara eso se lo dejo a los expertos, pero si tienes un potenciómetro de 200K y quieres que sea de 100k poniéndole una resistencia de en 200k en paralelo seria una solución,y si no encaja puedes ponerlo con cable apantallado,y hacer un nuevo agujero en la caja


----------



## juanma2468 (Sep 30, 2015)

Si el pote es lineal no vas a tener rango de variacion, o sea, vas a variar digamos un 90% del pote y casi el volumen no va a variar y sobre el final vas a tener toda la variacion junta.


----------



## Bleny (Sep 30, 2015)

Ah lo mejor meto la pata, pero lo que yo entiendo por uno logarítmico es un potenciómetro que salta a un valor mas alto, ejemplo seria logarítmico 1-3-5-7-9 y uno lineal seria 1-2-3-4-6-7-8-9 , ya que con el logarítmico se nota el cambio mas rápido, ya que con uno lineal pasa mas desapercibido el cambio por el oído, si no estoy equivocado


----------



## ninjaman (Sep 30, 2015)

Hola asi es, el logaritmico sube de golpe varios niveles, mientras que el lineal es completamente continuo, es porque el oido solo capta cambios de "golpe".
Lo que comentaba es que el potenciometro que consegui si es de 100k, y es doble osea de 6 patas, el unico pero es que es lineal y no cabe en los hoyos del pote original, hoy ire a otra electronica que vi por internet a buscar un pote mas pequeño antes de hacer mods, sino encuentro creo que si me las tendre que arreglar como me recomiendas haciendo un hoyo en la carcasa, la cosa que de momento no tengo taladro para perforar esa lata.
Otra cosa a decir es que despues de haber cambiado los capacitores puse a prueba el ampli, y lo deje tocando como 4 horas a volumen bajo igual que las veces anteriores, y esta vez tampoco de perdio el sonido del canal 1, y tampoco se  bajo el volumen, esta vez se mantuvo y no dio fallas aparentemente, lo  unico que si noto, es que con respecto al canal 2, el 1 se escucha un poco mas debil, ya no es la diferencia abismal como la vez pasada, se podria decir que el volumen ya es equiparable, pero no igual, digamos que el canal 2 se escucha mas potente, con mas cuerpo y envolvente, y el 1 se escucha como con la mitad de graves que el primero, mas agudo y el sonido un poco mas hueco, no tan envolvente.
hay alguna manera de medir la intensidad que se manda por cada canal? solo dispongo de un multimetro analogico medio loco ya, pero con maña funciona .

gracias.

--------------------
Edit: Bueno pues ya va la segunda sesion de 3 horas continuas y cero fallos, no he tocado los potenciometros ni nada, la primera sesion de 4 horas sin problema solo que el canal 1 se escucha mas liviano que el segundo pero la diferencia ya no es brutal como antes, hasta podria pensar que es cosa del audio estereofonico, y en esta segunda sesion pues igual, todo bien, acaba de romper record, antes de la limpieza no me aguantaba mas de 20min sin que se me apagara el canal 1 y revivirlo con el gain a tope y jugando...
La cosa es que cuando lo limpie de oxido el canal 1 no se perdio mas pero el volumen bajaba mucho, a partir de que ayer cambie el capacitor el audio del canal problematico ya se mantiene a volumen decente, no he tenido que jugar ni el gain ni ningun pote...
entonces no se si es coincidencia o algo, porque no tengo idea de que funcion tenia ese capacitor, quizas el problema vuelve y esto es solo un buen momento  no lo se...
En este caso siempre si deberia cambiar los potes? o mejor los capacitores? 
Me refiero particularmente a los principales de filtrado, los gordos, que por la parte de arriba estan todos abombados, pero no estoy seguro si el modelo es asi... ya que yo solo he visto de los normales que arriba son metalicos y tienen rajadas para cuando revienten, pero estos al ser lisos y plastico de arriba sin rajada, pues no se si asi es el diseño o ya vienen mal.


----------



## Bleny (Oct 1, 2015)

Pon unas fotos con mejor mejor angulo que se aprecie mejor, pero si están hinchados están para tirar y cambiar, lo malo que esos son los mas caros


----------



## juanma2468 (Oct 1, 2015)

Esos capacotores son asi, si le cortas la etiqueta veras que la forma redondeada es un plastico que le ponen. Un pote logaritmico no es que da saltos mas grandes como 1, 3, 5, 7, 9. sino que seria algo como 1, 4, 7, 7.75, 8.25, 8.75, 9, 9.35, 9.53, 9.78, 10. Lo hice en forma aprox. Pero la idea se ve, en la parte mas baja en poco recorrido la variacion es grande, en cambio, digamos a partir de la mitad en adelante, las variaciones entre un valor y otro son menores. En el ejemplo que pusieron el salto entre valor y valor era de 2 en todo el rango, por lo que segui siendo lineal tambien.


----------



## Bleny (Oct 1, 2015)

juanma2468 dijo:


> Esos capacotores son asi, si le cortas la etiqueta veras que la forma redondeada es un plastico que le ponen. Un pote logaritmico no es que da saltos mas grandes como 1, 3, 5, 7, 9. sino que seria algo como 1, 4, 7, 7.75, 8.25, 8.75, 9, 9.35, 9.53, 9.78, 10. Lo hice en forma aprox. Pero la idea se ve, en la parte mas baja en poco recorrido la variacion es grande, en cambio, digamos a partir de la mitad en adelante, las variaciones entre un valor y otro son menores. En el ejemplo que pusieron el salto entre valor y valor era de 2 en todo el rango, por lo que segui siendo lineal tambien.



Tenia mas o menos una idea de como funcionaban, me lo has aclarado un poco mas, y de los condensadores siempre hay la duda ya que no se aprecia muy bien


----------



## ninjaman (Oct 1, 2015)

Hola gracias por los tips, claro pongo fotos, tome varias para que se aprecien mejor, comenta juanma que es un plastico que ponen encima, de todos modos pongo las imagenes por si algo se escapa.

los grandes azules son de 35v 5600uf de la marca jun fu.

El pequeño naranja es el que removi por recomendacion de bleny, era de 25v 22uf y tambien era de la marca jun fu y no dice mas especificaciones, solo por detras tiene 77 o LL  segun del angulo que se vea, lo siento no se que querra decir. Bueno pues a partir que cambie ese capacitor por uno nuevo el problema "aparentemente" no ha vuelto a presentarse, ayer hice 3 sesiones de varias horas para probar el amplificador, la primera de 4hrs, la segunda de 3hrs y la cuarta de 4hrs y en ningun momento se volvio a ir el audio ni se bajo de volumen, la unica diferencia es que el sonido del canal 1 se escucha mas liviano, menos potente en graves y en cuerpo, pero el volumen es casi identico al del segundo canal  , no sabria decir si ese capacitor que tenia muy mal aspecto era el causante de todo, o es solo coincidencia y me volvera a dar problemas el canal 1, lo que si es seguro es que desde que lo compre no me habia aguantado tanto sin dar problemas, siempre aparecia el fallo entre los 5 y 20 min de uso.
Hay mas capacitores electroliticos pequeños en la placa pero son negros, y tambien de la marca jun fu, esos tienen sus valores Voltaje, uf y aparte dicen RM85C sera la temperatura supongo.
Entonces no se que distincion habra entre los naranjas y los negros.
Yo de cambiarlos todos los cambio desde ya, pero ando cauteloso porque he leido que para audio se usan de marcas especiales, unos lo recomiendan otros no, entonces acabo hecho bolas y no se si dejar los originales viejos o poner de los normalitos baratos que encuentro por aqui. mencionar que el ampli es del año 2000-2001 masomenos, se ve que en su dia le dieron duro, tiene muchas marcas, despues sufrio abandono por todo el oxido que tenia debajo, y noto que quizas hasta fue reparado  pongo foto del transformador, se nota que le soldaron de manera extraoficial, pero ese no seria causante del problema o si?
Tambien acabo de notar que los fusibles estan sobredimensionados, originalmente tenian que ser 2 de 25amp, pero vienen 2 de 30amp, solo dios sabe todo lo que le ha pasado.
La ultima foto adjunto las unicas marcas que he logrado encontrar en casas electronicas de por aqui.
saludos.


----------



## juanma2468 (Oct 1, 2015)

En cuanto a las marcas si puede haber diferencia de calidad, mayor o menor tolerancia, pero no va a modificar de manera significativa la calidad del amplificador, no al menos que puedas percibir. Coloca los que puedas encontrar y no te preocupes por las marcas, si por los valores de uF y Volts. En la medida que puedas reemplaza los capacitores del canal 1, los chiquitos, ya que deben estar secos, lo cual hace que se corran de valor y es por eso que escuchas un sonido sin cuerpo y bajo en graves. Cuando los cambies notaras que el sonido cambio con seguridad. saludos.


----------



## Bleny (Oct 1, 2015)

Yo el condensador lo veo hinchado por arriba, pero si eso es normal en esos modelos no lo se , tendrías de tener un medidor de condenadores para probar si están bien , pero si los cambias por unos que sean de fiar y estén bien no creo que haya problemas


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Oct 1, 2015)

Buenas, como ya se ha indicado los condensadores grandes llevan una tapa de plastico redondo, que casualmente suelen estar acombado hacia afuera y esto a veces confunde.

Aconsejo resoldar los condensadores sustitudos de 22uF para que estén lo mas separados posible de las resistencias y transistores.
Me uno a la recomendacion de sustituir los condensadores pequeños y sin miramientos, se trata de sacarlo a delante, ya habra tiempo de buscar marcas de élite cuando esté solucionado si el caso lo requiere.
Lo único si acaso pedir los condensadores (si los tienen) de tolerancia de temperatura alta, 110º por ejemplo, esto ayuda a que duren algo mas.

Saludos.


----------



## juanma2468 (Oct 1, 2015)

Como bien dijo Pinchavalvulas, de ser posible comprar capacitores de 105°C de ser posible para que aguanten mas tiempo


----------



## ninjaman (Oct 1, 2015)

Muchas gracias por sus consejos, entonces esta dicho, cambiare todos(35 en total) los condensadores pequeños: los negros y los naranjas por nuevos de los que encuentre, que ya deben de estar malos o a medias los viejos supongo. 
Tambien me apunto lo de posicionar los que puse lejos de los transistores y resistencias.
Creo que dicen donde falla un condensador los demas no tardan.
mañana paso a la electronica a comprarlos, el fin de semana a ponerlos y ya cuento los avances y mejoras.

gracias nuevamente.
saludos.


----------



## ninjaman (Oct 6, 2015)

Hola, hoy he comenzado el cambio de capacitores, llevo unos 8 y todo bien, aunque comentar que el sabado y domingo antes de empezar a cambiar capacitores estuve usando el amplificador por periodos largos y al parecer el problema del audio ya no estaba, noto que la diferencia de potencia entre ambas bocinas es cada vez menos, al punto que ya ni la noto, no se si me acostumbre, o simplemente el amplificador necesitaba uso...  es posible?
De todos modos seguire cambiando los capacitores poco a poco.
saludos


----------



## ninjaman (Oct 14, 2015)

Hola, al fin he terminado de reemplazar los capacitores pequeños, me restan unos 6 pero ya casi esta hecho.
Al final el amplificador funciona bien, ya no he tenido problemas con el canal 1, a mi parecer suenan con la misma intensidad ambos, claro aunque suenan distinto por ser estereo.
Quizas la solucion fue el primer capacitor que cambie porque desde ahi el problema desaparecio, tambien ayudo el hecho de limpiar todo el oxido que habia debajo, ya que antes de la limpieza el canal se apagaba directamente.
Ya por ultimo quizas tambien el uso pudo ayudar en algo, no he limpiado ningun potenciometro con nada, ni con wd40,ni limpiacontacto o alcohol isopropilico, lo unico que limpie fue la placa, pero todos los controles como switches o potenciometros no los limpie con nada, el del gain al parecer estaba saludable, ya que a pesar de que al girarlo se sienta como aspero sin el feel, no mete ruido ni cosas raras al audio, es muy limpio.
Ya de ultimas lo unico malo es que antier me emocione con una cancion y le subi un buen, sabiendo que no debia porque provisionalmente estaba usando unas bocinas de minicomponente, que mientras le subiera poquito volumen irian bien, pero me gano la emocion y me pase... 
se escuchaba genial, pero despues de esa cancion los graves estan muertos, suena un zumbido de mosca atrapada al ritmo de la musica... me eche las bocinas, fue la cancion mas cara de mi vida .
ya tengo unas bocinas nakamichi usadas que consegui hace poco, solo es conseguir unos buenos cajones.
Espero el amplificador siga bien como ahora y probar subirle a "casi" tope a ver como se comporta.


----------

